
Ask HN: Git client for large dozen branch repos - fctorial
The log view of git gui tools I&#x27;ve used are unusable for large git repos with many dozen branches. This is how `nixpkgs` repo looks in tig: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;fctorial&#x2F;9cf4b4569dc8c085059dd7cb8cf1ef59<p>What git gui client you use on large git repos if you want to find, say, how two branches are related?
======
blcArmadillo
Not a git gui client but you can do this via the command line with: git merge-
base <branch1> <branch2>. This will give you their common ancestor.

You can also get something similar to the tig output but for specific branches
via the command line using a command like: git log --graph --oneline <branch1>
<branch2>.

